# Rate This Song by Phish



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's not very respected by the fanbase, but I have a feeling music fans outside the Phish scene will appreciate this one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

> Video unavailable
> This video is not available


.................................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> .................................


Try this one: It's the composition titled Time Turns Elastic from the album Joy by Phish if you have a streaming service.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Is it this one Captain , above from your post the same :not available.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No (does not work either) and no (don't stream). I have one Phish album (Hoist), which did not encourage me to check out this band further.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Is it this one Captain , above from your post the same :not available.


Yes! I was trying to post the studio version.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> No (does not work either) and no (don't stream). I have one Phish album (Hoist), which did not encourage me to check out this band further.


Hoist has some fun ones, but they have some very epic compositions in their catalogue.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Meh. Unfocused, undistinguished, and not very interesting to me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> Meh. Unfocused, undistinguished, and not very interesting to me.


Too bad, I love it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Too bad, I love it.


I have some neighbors who are into Phish - they take acid at the concerts, which at retirement age seems peculiar. I think they're sorry they missed the whole Grateful Dead scene, so they're trying to recreate it with Phish - or as we call them in these parts, Dead Lite.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't like the vocals. They clash with the sound of the guitars. The playing sounds good. I was mildly infatuated with the jam band scene 15-20 years ago and I listened to String Cheese Incident for a while. I saw them in concert and they were great. But their fans really annoyed me. Not my kinda scene at all.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I don't like the vocals. They clash with the sound of the guitars. The playing sounds good. I was mildly infatuated with the jam band scene 15-20 years ago and I listened to String Cheese Incident for a while. I saw them in concert and they were great. But their fans really annoyed me. Not my kinda scene at all.


I hear you! Definitely an annoying scene.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Hmm.

13 minutes?

The first minute didn't really grab me, based mostly on my ambivalence towards the vocal. Love the backing instruments though, so I started skipping through, and like it enough to add it to one of my listening playlists for later listening.

Overall, I'm likely to enjoy it, but the lead vocal just doesn't "do it" for me, although the lead singer sounds better when there's harmony vocals singing along.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

One guy I knew kept recommending Phish, but their music never really stood out for me, and this song feels too drawn out for what it offers.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 13 minutes?
> 
> ...


Video not available ........................


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Video not available ........................


Hmm.

I'm in California. No problem accessing the video. What country you in?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'm in California. No problem accessing the video. What country you in?


 Europe must have another system than .


----------

